# Lenovo ThinkPad E15 (1st and 2nd gen)



## nunotex (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello,

I'm about to buy a laptop for work use (no gaming) that have this hardware:

- Lenovo ThinkPad E15 (1st gen)
- i5 10th gen (Comet Lake)
- Intel® UHD Graphics (id 0x9B41)
- audio chip Conexant CX11880

Any experience with this hardware?

Or with 2nd gen?

Thanks,

Nuno Teixeira


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2021)

Not me personally but I know quite a few forum members have Lenovo laptops.


----------



## aponomarenko (Mar 19, 2021)

Nobody registered such laptop in the database yet, but we have a BSD review of it: https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=a9dd2cab06

The support level looks good.


----------

